# Amberly's Daughter



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

....who I really should name!! Something beginning with J please?! She's an argente brindle (dad was argente - had noone else for mum to go with at the time!)





































still havn't managed to make the BG pure white all the way over the pic! ah well, not important for pics like this i suppose 

Vi x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I like Jamba, short for Jambalaya. Love that mousie!!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

She looks like a Jenny.


----------



## Apple Eyes (Oct 3, 2008)

Jemima!


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like Jamba   :thumbuo

Vi x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ta for the comments people 

She'll be in with the buck later this week 

Vi x


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Is our brindle dominant Vi? It is an interesting colour to be sure... I love to get my hands on a couple some day!

Willow xx


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

yes I belive it is Willow.

They don't just come in this colour. ones I've seen are mainly fawn or champagne. But Jamba is argente, and I think there certainly is the potential for more colours, but the variety as a whole needs more stength in numbers I think.
As people in the Cavy fancy argue, don't mess about with a variety untill what exsists is good enough.

Vi x


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I haven't yet seen a dark eyed sex linked brindle... Is it connected to the PE gene somehow, or is it just because it hasn't been bred in a dark eyed variety yet (Or at least, i haven't seen a pic anywhere)

Willow xx


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have no idea, but I'd guess that the PE gene has nothing to do with it, maybe it's just that us that breed them prefer PE? (I do!) again, the arguement of putting up with what you've got till theres enough to start messing around with comes into play...do we want to make DE ones when there are so few around? Might we be so involved in playing around with colours and eye colours and coat types that we forget that the originals needed working on? (though Jan seems to be having lots of luck with them now!!)

Vi x


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had black eyed brindles and so have SarahC and Jan. However, the pattern doesn't show well on darker coats and fades out with age, or at least did on mine so that you could hardly see she was marked at all. Sarah has reds so that is one way to get around the dark coat issue - the black, chocolate and blue don't really work very well.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Such a shame!! I was really liking the idea of Blue brindles! hehe

Willow xx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

nearly all my brindles are black eyed now.Mainly red which are very attractive.I also have cinnamons which don't make attractive brindles but I use them for breeding.Jan used to have blue brindles but they don't brindle very attractively at all either.It's all in the contrast of colours as to how they appear.Red tiger stripes on a pale back ground is beautiful and the beady black eyes stand out.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh Sarah now you know I'm gonna ask for pics! lol

Willow xx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it will be next weekend now before I get time but I will do it then, along with pics of my three hairless dutch whom I am thrilled with.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I like the photos, how did you get the white background?


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

just a peice of A3 paper, but I do have a rather expensive camera and flash gun which gives the lighting, without the gear it wouldn't look so - if i do say so myself - impressive.

Vi x


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Cool! Ok, next question - how do you make them sit still?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Ditto the last question!
I know I know, patience and all that, but they KNOW! They know I'm waiting!
I stand patiently with my camera and they eventually sit still. I go to click the button and they KNOW....they always move!
Grrrr :?


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

lol.....some mice are just good i guess :lol: :twisted: :ange

Vi x


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

In that case.....I have decidedly naughty mice! Must breed that gene out and a new photogenic gene in :lol:


----------

